# Oscar-Winning 'Joker' composer Hildur Gudnadóttir and Sam Slater makes Battlefield 2042 soundtrack



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 19, 2021)

...


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 19, 2021)

Very cool choice! I worked on a few of the Battlefield games between 2006 and 2016. Will be very interesting to hear how Hildur and Sam spins this around!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

Here’s hoping the actual 2042 gameplay will be as good as BF4 / its team of composers


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 19, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> That's great! How were you involved in those Battlefield games? It's my favorite computer game and pretty much the only one I ever play 🙂 The graphics & especially sound FX are amazing (gun shots, helicopter sound etc. etc. etc.)


Sure! I’ve been in games for 15 years in different roles between art and design. I’ve crossed roads with Dice on three occasions so far, doing environment art for BF2142, UX/UI for Battlefield 4, and UX for ME2.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

I noticed that a lot of the 2042 UI seems to have been lifted directly from / “inspired by” BF4. Which makes me hopeful for the direction they’re taking this time


----------



## zolhof (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm ready to lose whatever is left of my social life when BF2042 comes out hehe We need a VI-squad to wreak some havoc and easter egg hunt, if you guys want to team up, add me on Origin @ cnzlf 

I've been playing BF4 again lately and it's been a lot of fun, tons of servers and players in anticipation of 2042's release!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

BF4 is one of the best games ever conceived. Period.


----------



## zolhof (Sep 10, 2021)

New theme:



Playlist:


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 13, 2021)

I love Battlefield V and its soundtrack!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Sep 14, 2021)

Good for them, I'll wish them luck with the project. Unfortunately I found the gameplay of Battlefield V to be such a huge downgrade from the preceding titles that I don't have any great expectations for 2042. Maybe they'll pull through, but I'll wait to see. Despite my jaded views on the future of the series, I'm sure these two will deliver a great soundtrack.


----------



## samphony (Sep 14, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> The soundtrack sucks. That’s my honest opinion. After listening to the first 4-5 tracks, I couldn’t stand any more of it. This from someone who generally loves listening to game soundtracks. Huge disappointment.


What did you expect?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Sep 14, 2021)

I guess it match the futuristic colors of the 2042 but it's definitely more sound design than melodic as the previous b1 and bV were. Personally, to listen to, I prefer b1 but I can imagine how this one could work well with the action on screen in a futuristic world. Not enjoying it from a listening perspective, but if it does the job to immerse you in the game, then it does the job.


----------



## davidson (Sep 14, 2021)

zolhof said:


> New theme:
> 
> 
> 
> Playlist:



Bloody hell, I don't think I can handle having that blast at me every time I'm in the lobby! Music slider to 0 on this occasion :(


----------



## visiblenoise (Sep 15, 2021)

I dunno about having to listen to it in game menus every time either (maybe they'll choose something more ambient?), but I'm digging it right now because I'm in a Mick Gordon aggressive sort of mood and this has some similar elements in the sound design.


----------

